# Aquabid question. :]



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I want to buy a aquabid pair but were abouts on the site do you buy pairs? Or do you just have to ask if there is a sibling female?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yup, you must ask.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Some will specify that they have available siblings.. if you are looking at ordering now the breeder ploybettas is throwing in a free female with the purchase of a male!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

some have pairs but asking is the way to go.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

What you want to do is find a good breeder, Someone that is really trust worthy... And the most important part is finding a male or female that you really like. Then you email that seller and ask if they have a sibling available.
Usally if there a good breeder they will send you a couple pictures of 2 or 3 different siblings for you to choose from... 

What I do is look for a really nice male, When I find him. One that I just have to have I will email the seller and ask them if they have a sibling. Also I never pay what there asking, If they want 25 for the male and 15 for the female which = 40.00... I will ask the seller "Will you take 30.00 for the pair!"
Most of the time they jump right on it and say yes.. These guys over in thailand are only paying 2 and 3 dollars in u.s money for the fish.. There is a big fish market.. I no a broker that buys fish from breeders and sells them. Because he can speak english very well so he will go to the fish market and buy them for 2 and 3 dollars and then sell them on AB for 25.00 and up..
So always ask them to take less... And you really want to deal with a breeder over a broker.. My friend here in florida just got 100 bettas from thailand to start his farm off with.... Yeah thats right 100 bettas male and females, We had to drive to the trans shipper and pick them up or it would of cost almost 400 in shipping...


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry for hijacking the thread Weluvbettas...

Floridabettas, how do you know who is a broker and who isn't? I think I have a feeling who is and who isn't, seeing as some (what I think are brokers) tend to say something like: "You are bidding on a ______directly from _______, a top show quality breeder in Thailand."


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree, asking is the way to go!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Another thing to consider is getting two females, especially if the betta's pattern or color is unique. Also tell the breeder what you are looking for in a female. 

I learned my lesson the hard way. I bought a beautiful Red Dragon male, and let the seller select the sibling female with no input from me. When she arrived I was very disappointed. She didn’t compliment him at all. I told the breeder I wasn’t happy with her color and fins. He sent another female from a different pair he bred and she was perfect. So sometimes a sibling isn’t always the best choice.

I know FloridaBettas will agree that Aquastar71 is great to work with. I recently purchased a pair from Kit and I was very clear on what traits I wanted the female to have in order to compliment the male. He told me he had to go to his farm and search for the right female. Took a few days but I was very happy with the female he selected.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've had good luck with Chaba he's great! I had some issues with the fish but he replaced the two males but the female he sent me is doing great!


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

It's not easy to tell who is a broker or not, The easiest way is to just email the person back and forth. They will not have as much knowledge as the breeders. Also when you ask to see the parents to the pair you are buying and they can't show you, most of the time it's because they just went to that fish market and bought a bunch of good looking fish. 
A real breeder will have a spawn log!
He/She will have records of the parents all the way to the grandparents...
But anyway as some have said aquastar71
Is a very good seller. He does have a huge farm where he does everything.. And a lot of these people have all there bettas sent to one person then they get shipped from Thailand to a trans shipper and then to you.. 
That is one thing out of my 6 bettas from AB 
2 of them died... And 2 fish all together is almost 100.00 to your doorstep. If your a serious breeder then getting your starter stock from Thai is not a bad thing, specially when bettysplendens has moved overseas..
Anyway once you get that nice starter stock and get that F1 spawn going then you can make an awesome show betta, It just takes some years...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Importing is cheaper for me. I just buy the fish and pay the overnight shipping charge ($5) and then pick them up from Linda


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

While we are on the topic of Aquabid. Is it common for people to do partnerships where they split the cost of an imported pair one person breeds them and the other partner either gets fry for free + Sh or then gets their turn breeding them? Obviously it would have to be someone you trust but I think that it would be worth it. 30 for pair 5 for shiping and 35 for usa shipping thats 70$ all together but only 35$ split in two.


MrVampire181: I am very jealous that you get imported fish for so cheap! XD I dont know of any breeder, transhiper, club in my area let alone my state :C


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The closest one to you is Julie Tran in California. I'm not sure what you mean but some people trade pairs.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

sorry post went wrong....


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Would it be cheaper or more expensive for the fish to be shipped to the uk?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Depends. I'm not sure there's a transhipper in the UK. You'll have to do some rsearch on it. Shipping is the same $5 from Thailand to your country.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

So im confused? Its say 20 for the fish then 5 for the shipping to the uk then a price on top of that to ship to my home?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

weluvbettas said:


> So im confused? Its say 20 for the fish then 5 for the shipping to the uk then a price on top of that to ship to my home?


 Yup. Unless the transhipper is close enough for you to pick them up.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

weluvbettas said:


> So im confused? Its say 20 for the fish then 5 for the shipping to the uk then a price on top of that to ship to my home?


 
There are some breeders in the UK so if you can find them and find a betta you like then shipping will be cheap. The best thing to do is go to or join the ibcbettas. They have every registered breeder and all, So you can find all breeders, Even in the UK... You dont have to buy from AB..
Also if you look around and find a betta show or fish show with a betta show involved.... A lot of the people do not want to pay the shipping to get the fish back home! And you can get a winning betta for 15 dollars...

If you do have to go to AB, Then this is how it works....
If the fish is 20.00 dollars then you have a 5.00 dollar import fee to get him/her to the UK. Then you will get an email saying which trans shipper the fish was sent to, When it was sent out, Etc...
Okay so now your fish is going from thailand to your trans shipper.
Now you have to contact the trans shipper or let them contact you.
There will be a fee of 4.00 dollars a fish for all the handling they do and there will be your shipping fee! Which you want 1 day shipping. The fish just got sent around the world so.. And you dont want him sitting in a box at a post office.. Anyway so usally 1 day shipping is around 30.00 dollars!
So now you have 20.00 for the fish + 5.00 import fee + 4.00 handling at trans shipper + 30.00 for trans shipper to ship 1 day, So now you have spent 59.00 dollars to get a fish to your door step.....

I hope this help


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Prices vary from transshipper to transshipper. 

Lindas prices:
$2 handling fee per fish
Overnight shipping $30ish 
$5 box fee 

That's off the top of my head....I'm sure I left some stuff out.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

See I have never been charged a box fee! 
But there just getting you one way or another.
As for me I live so close to my trans shipper, I just pick up my fish for 10 dollars in gas..
If I don't have time I can have up to 4 fish shipped for 18 dollars 1st day..
Anyway I was just letting him/herno what to expect. If I'm off a dollar here and there sry..


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Thanks guys for the help. There are some breeders in the uk but the main one has quite bad fish and no info on them or parents so they could just be pet store fish.

There is a betta festival over here but I couldent make it as parents were busy and could not drive me Hoping to go next year. Some of the fish looked amazing. I think it would be cheaper to by from the uk. If the pair is incompatable ( idk if this is spelt right) will the breeder send new male / female?


----------



## brandonwlee (Jun 22, 2009)

Its a pity you can't make it to the betta festival, by the way, normally if the pair you get is incompatible, the breeder will not send you a new pair, provided the fishes is/are doa when received. anyway, no harm asking!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

All pairs will spawn....I have some fish that are difficult to spawn but eventually do so.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Not all will spawn! I would say that 95% of the bettas will spawn.
But there is a handful here and there, That when you put them together. It's instant fighting, No matter how much I condition them. Even with live foods.
I have got some difficult bettas to spawn.
I have had a male that was so mean. I took him and let him and another male fight a little then put him back and he wasn't as mean and he spawn with her. In the wild bettas will fight for a female, So when they do like I have them, it makes them feel like the fought for her. Then he gets in there and gets the job done. Bettysplendens told me this trick. You don't let them fight so bad they hurt each other, Just enough to get them filling like king..
Anyway It's a good idea to buy 2 pairs from the spawn you like or at least get 2 females and one male.. Then if you have problems, You have a back up.. And if everything is good then you got 2 females to start 2 lines with..


----------



## brandonwlee (Jun 22, 2009)

some pair spawn and some do not, some even take longer time, and others instantly. There are also genetic and external factors that affect the condition of spawning. anyway, the more you spawn, the more experience you get to deal with difficult spawning situations. no matter how experience you are, a few spawn tends to fail once in a while. So if you do not suceed the first time, dont give up


----------

